# The Pacers have SIX free agents to deal with next summer! Who do you re-sign? Read!



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

Some of you are under the impression that the Pacers only have THREE free agents (Jermaine O'Neal, Reggie Miller, and Brad Miller) to worry about next summer. There aren't three, there are SIX! Here's proof that Ron Artest AND Jonathan Bender AND Jeff Foster are ALL restricted free agents next summer, click on either link below:

http://www.nbadraft.net/2003freeagents.htm

http://www.nbadraft.net/1999.htm

All three dudes were in that 1999 draft, the one with Elton Brand, Andre Miller, etc.--everybody from that draft who isn't re-signed before next summer will be restricted free agents next summer.

So NOW do you believe me that the Pacers are in trouble? My guess is that they let Reggie Miller and Ron Artest go, everybody else (Brad Miller, Jermaine O'Neal, Bender, and Foster) gets re-signed, here's the 2003-04 Pacers:

Starting lineup

PG Jamaal Tinsley (36 minutes/game)
SG Jonathan Bender (28 minutes/game)
SF Al Harrington (28 minutes/game)
PF Jermaine O'Neal (36 minutes/game)
C Brad Miller (32 minutes/game)

Key backups: Jeff Foster (20 minutes/game), Ron Mercer (20 minutes/game), Austin Croshere (16 minutes/game), Kevin Ollie (12 minutes/game), Fred Jones (12 minutes/game)

End of the bench (no PT): Primoz Brezec & their 2003 second round pick (whoever that is)

The only way this team can afford to re-sign Reggie and/or Artest is if you dump Croshere on somebody, and I don't see that happening, that dude's contract is TERRIBLE, the Pacers are stuck with him. Besides, if you're going to re-sign Bender, you may as well start him, you may as well begin The Post-Reggie Era in earnest. Can he play SG instead of SF? All I ever hear around here is how this guy has unlimited range--wouldn't he be a pretty crazy matchup for opposing SGs?

Reggie Miller will find a home on a contender--I cannot believe what a great fit he would be in San Antonio. The Spurs won't be re-signing Steve Smith next summer, they'll need a nice veteran SG to replace Smith. Reggie would be PERFECT in San Antonio, and if the Spurs are able to sign somebody to replace David Robinson (either Michael Olowokandi or Alonzo Mourning), you're looking at a team that should win an NBA title or two. So how could Reggie complain?

Not sure where Artest ends up (maybe Denver?), but there's a logjam at SF ANYWAY, so he's expendable; BESIDES, if you're going to be stuck with Croshere for the next 4-5 years, you may as well play him! It's not like he sucks or anything, he's just not as good as the guys ahead of him on the current Pacers depth chart! But, if you take away Reggie and Artest, Croshere would get some minutes!

Anyway, I don't see how the team above is going to be "The Next NBA Dynasty" or "The Team to Beat in the East"--although it SHOULD be one of the top 4-5 teams in the East for the next SEVERAL years (assuming the team finds a REAL head coach, ISIAH IS TERRIBLE), and the payroll is pretty reasonable (somewhere between $50-$55 mil). If Bender ever becomes the STAR that people around here THINK he's going to become, the Pacers WILL become The Team to Beat in the East. But I don't see that happening.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

They let Reggie go? Yea ok, I can see that happening. Dont call yourself a pacers fan if you think they will ever let Reggie go. He hasent been a player on the team, hes been THE team since he was drafted. Reggie will retire in 2 years and will probably get a job with the company.


----------



## Patrick (Jun 10, 2002)

Reggie Miller - That guy will not play for any other team than the Pacers. Miller is the Pacers poster guy and he's the first thing anyone thinks about when they think of the Indiana Pacers. He's still amazing and I wouldn't be shocked if he signs a 1 year deal and then he's done with playing basketball.

Brad Miller - He's at the perfect sittuation at Chicago and will probably resign since most teams will be after Zo, O'Neal, Duncan and others plus he's a starter at one of the best teams in the East for the future.

Jermaine O'Neal - He's the big question mark. He is the franchise player once Miller is gone and I don't see why he would want to leave but you never know cause alot of teams will offer him some pretty interesting offers like my very own Orlando Magic.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Remember how Harrington signed an extension when the season started last years for $24 million...

After what has happened to Keon Clark, Andre Miller and Mike Bibby this summer don't expect Jonathan to test the waters. He'll take the sure money to keep playing with his buddies. Foster will re-sign as soon as possible. No one else will give him a better offer (they can't use the Bird Exception).

Now Artest??? I don't know. He won't be easy to negotiate with, I have a feeling...

I'm not worried about Reggie and Jermaine, Brad is a concern, though. People pay top dollar for Centers. One positive note- he's an Indiana boy.

We should have little problem signing 5 of 6 maybe 6.


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

would you guys trade artest for hassel? hassel is also a great defender and will only get better since he is just a rookie, he shoots twice as good as artest and isnt the headcase wacko that ron is


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

I remember seeing Reggie Miller interviewed by David Letterman after the Pacers got knocked out of the playoffs by New Jersey. They mostly talked about Game 5 and all that, but at the end, Letterman asked him if he would want to stick around with the Pacers and Miller basically said he didn't have any interest leaving Indiana. I think Miller will probably be willing to take a pay cut to stay with the Pacers.


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

Yeah, I figured Pacers fans would freak out about the idea of Reggie playing somewhere else. Get used to it--this is a BUSINESS, people! Reggie WANTED to sign with the Knicks several years ago, but the Knicks STUPIDLY opted to overpay for Allan Houston!

ALSO, you guys need to understand that NEXT summer will be TOTALLY different from THIS summer. THIS summer is terrible for free agents--nobody has any cap room, and everybody is freaking out about the luxury tax, which WILL go into effect next season.

NEXT summer, there will be LOTS of teams with LOTS of cap room, and teams won't be freaking out about the luxury tax because there WON'T BE ONE next year! [Read that article about the 2003 free agent class on http://www.realgm.com for details.] ALL of those free agents will get good or great offers from other teams next summer, INCLUDING Jeff Foster (who is big and athletic and rebounds extremely well and plays good defense and doesn't complain), INCLUDING Brad Miller (a center who can actually shoot AND rebound, now THERE'S a novelty), INCLUDING Reggie (several teams gunning for a championship would KILL for Reggie, even now), INCLUDING Bender (a ton of "upside"), and, of course, Jermaine O'Neal (who the Pacers will have to max out). Ron Artest will even get a good offer SOMEWHERE (starting at NO LESS than $4.5 mil/season!).

Sorry, fellas! The Pacers AIN'T gonna re-sign all six dudes! And The Post-Reggie Era has to begin SOMETIME! I mean, WHY DO YOU THINK THEY DRAFTED FRED JONES? And WHAT are they going to do with JONATHAN BENDER if they re-sign HIM? Bench him? YOU GOTTA START THAT DUDE if you're going to give him a bunch of money to re-sign! And Reggie will be better off in San Antonio, where he'll be playing for a team that ACTUALLY has a SHOT at winning a TITLE (the Pacers have NO SHOT anytime soon, not with this bunch)!

Watch it happen! Enjoy Reggie's last season in Indiana! YOU HEARD IT HERE FIRST!



> I remember seeing Reggie Miller interviewed by David Letterman after the Pacers got knocked out of the playoffs by New Jersey. They mostly talked about Game 5 and all that, but at the end, Letterman asked him if he would want to stick around with the Pacers and Miller basically said he didn't have any interest leaving Indiana. I think Miller will probably be willing to take a pay cut to stay with the Pacers.


What is Reggie SUPPOSED to say in this situation? "Nah, I'll probably sign with somebody else as soon as my current contract is up." What?



> would you guys trade artest for hassel? hassel is also a great defender and will only get better since he is just a rookie, he shoots twice as good as artest and isnt the headcase wacko that ron is


Jerry Krause won't trade Hassell for Artest, if he wanted Artest, he wouldn't have traded him last season!

ONE MORE TIME! Next season will be Reggie's LAST SEASON in Indiana! YOU HEARD IT HERE FIRST!


----------



## #7 (Jun 7, 2002)

Reggie never wanted to sign with the Knicks I don't know who the hell told you that. He said he will never play in New York. So stop making things up. On David Letterman he was asked if he will still play in Indiana and he said Indiana is all he knows. Reggie will retire a Pacer. The Pacers will probably resign most of their FAs if not all of them.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I love how you think that if you say something happened, then its the truth. Reggie is the Knick Killer. He would never sign with them, EVER. As far as him signing anywhere else, get a clue, hes a pacer for life. For some reason you think the Pacers are going to go from a perenial playoff team to the lowest team in the league. I've seen posts from you were Kevin Ollie is the starter because we are going to trade Tinsley for some chump who couldnt even make our starting lineup (dont remember who it is). 
You claim to be a pacer fan but do nothing but bash this team. I could say alot worse but I know the moderators dont like it. Reggie is staying a pacer, end of story. RobyG check your head, YOU HEARD IT HERE FIRST.

Dude, don't insult anyone's intelligence. It's not cool, it's not nice, and it's not acceptable, PERIOD.


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

*Dude!*



> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> I love how you think that if you say something happened, then its the truth. Reggie is the Knick Killer. He would never sign with them, EVER.


Several years ago--I believe it was the summer of 1996--the Knicks had a lot of room under the cap. They had their big bad frontcourt (believe it or not, the Knicks used to have a great frontcourt and a terrible backcourt), so they decided to sign an All-Star backcourt. Reggie wanted to sign with the Knicks--but they opted for Allan Houston instead! They could've re-signed Derek Harper (who was playing well for that veteran Knicks team) and signed Reggie (who has ALWAYS been a MUCH better player than freaking ALLAN HOUSTON), but they blew it. Pacers fans should be grateful. The Knicks signed CHRIS CHILDS to play the point (he was coming off this big stat-padding year with the Nets) and Houston to play SG.

These are FACTS, these are not my OPINIONS, they are FACTS. If you are too young to remember this stuff, that's not my problem. Don't argue with somebody about something that you don't know anything about. I'm sure there are any number of older hoops fans on this board who can set you straight on this thing besides me.



> As far as him signing anywhere else, get a clue, hes a pacer for life.


Like I've been saying around here REPEATEDLY, the Pacers have SIX FREE AGENTS to fool with next summer. And re-signing Reggie isn't a priority. YOU'RE the one who thinks that Jonathan Bender is going to be the most improved player in the league next year, so shouldn't the Pacers worry about re-signing him more than re-signing Reggie? And don't you think that re-signing Jermaine O'Neal and Brad Miller are more important for this team than re-signing Reggie? Jeff Foster is a terrific young backup PF/C, he's a GREAT rebounder, a nice defender, he brings a lot of hustle off the bench, he doesn't complain, GREAT role player. I'm not sure that re-signing Jeff Foster isn't a bigger priority than re-signing Reggie, I know that sounds ridiculous, but like I said, the Pacers are going to have to begin The Post-Reggie Era in earnest SOMETIME, may as well do it NOW rather than LATER! Besides, he'd be a lot better off starting and taking big postseason shots for a legit championship contender like the Spurs. And the Pacers may have some nice young players, but they're not a legit championship contender, maybe in 3-4 years, but not now.

By the way, do you think Knicks fans ever thought that Patrick Ewing would play for THE SEATTLE SUPERSONICS back in the day? Do you think that Bulls fans ever thought that Michael Jordan would play for THE WASHINGTON WIZARDS back in the day? Do you think that Rockets fans ever thought that Hakeem Olajuwon would play for THE TORONTO RAPTORS back in the day? Can I stop now? This sort of thing happens all the time in sports.



> For some reason you think the Pacers are going to go from a perenial playoff team to the lowest team in the league.


I've never said any such thing and you know it. I have pointed out several times that the Pacers BARELY made the playoffs last year, and the ONLY REASON THEY DID make the playoffs is because a lot of things went their way (e.g., Miami got off to a terrible start, New York collapsed early in the season, Milwaukee collapsed late in the season, MJ went down after the All-Star Break with that injury). I just don't understand how a team that's been completely inconsistent, a .500 team over the past couple of seasons, is SUDDENLY going to turn into The Team to Beat in the East. I used to think that the Pacers wouldn't make the playoffs next season, but you've helped me see the light, I think they'll make the playoffs, a #6 or #7 seed sounds about right. I NEVER said this team is going to become "the lowest team in the league," sorry, never happened.



> I've seen posts from you were Kevin Ollie is the starter because we are going to trade Tinsley for some chump who couldnt even make our starting lineup (dont remember who it is).


I have been saying for some time that the Pacers REALLY need to get rid of Austin Croshere's contract, but that the ONLY way that's going to happen is if the Pacers give up something good. There was speculation that the Pacers would trade Tinsley and Croshere to the Celtics for Kenny Anderson, and I thought it made a lot of sense, THAT'S the trade you're apparently talking about. I didn't make that trade up--maybe CHAD FORD made it up, I don't know, that dude has a lot of dumb ideas, but that rumor was really making the rounds a few weeks back.



> You claim to be a pacer fan but do nothing but bash this team.


So pointing out that the Pacers have six free agents and that the Reggie Era may be coming to an end is BASHING the team? Pointing out that this team is NOT going to contend for the Finals as early as next season is BASHING the team? Dude, I'm a realist, that doesn't make me a non-fan. Can one not be a realistic fan? Is it NOT okay to think that a team that you root for AIN'T gonna win it all next year? I LOVE Reggie Miller, he's one of my ALL-TIME FAVORITES, god I love that dude, totally clutch, totally great how he gave Spike Lee a hard time, totally hilarious, LOVE HIM. But he can't play forever. And I'll still root for the dude when he plays for the Spurs next season.



> I could say alot worse but I know the moderators dont like it.


No, they don't like it. I don't care, but the other mods do.



> Reggie is staying a pacer, end of story. RobyG check your head, YOU HEARD IT HERE FIRST.


We'll see next summer! Long live Reggie!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Well, your welcome to your own opinion. Be it wrong or right. But as Reggie just said a few days back, he is not a sell out. And talking about prorities, the pacers main one is to sign Reggie. If Reggie or JO had to go, I would pick JO. Even if Reggie was on his last year before he retired. Thats right, I would pick Reggie. You want to know why? Because as you said about how you've been watching ball for years, so have I. Everything the Pacers have been, and where they have gotten, is all because of Reggie. The man is the team, and was the team. Sure losing some other players will hurt us, but oh well, that happens. I know we wont resign all of them. Artest wont be in a pacer uni, and I dont think Brad Miller will be either. Losing Brad will hurt, but someone will offer him way more than hes worth because legit centers are almost getting the max today regardless on if they deserve it or not. Jermain is uncertain. I think he will resign but the only thing that will tell is time. Theres only one free agent I am certain will resign, as well as probably all the other true pacer fans as well, and that is Reggie. There is no way he will be a spur. NO WAY. He's lived a pacer, and he will die a pacer. Does he deserve a ring? Yes, more than anyone. Will he get one, probably not, unless for some reason we also get a huge FA next offseason. But will he sell out to get one? Hell no. Reggie is the Pacers, period.


----------



## KG DA KID (Jun 8, 2002)

They will resign Reggie. I bet Reggie will sign for mabey 2mil a year for 2 years. Especially if the Pacers go far in the playoffs which they will. Reggie has a shot at Winning a title in Indiana because they are just going to get better for the next 5 years if they stay together.

JO they will resign to max money.

B. Miller will sign this is the best place for him.

Bender will reisgn because all he is is potential no one is going to sign him to a significant amount of money.

Foster will sign because hes not that good but fits in well with Pacers.

Ron Artest if they were planing on letting him walk don't you think they would trade him this year. There has been many teams that want a defensive minded players.


----------



## Mr. Vin Diesel (Aug 10, 2002)

Pacers will be fine, trust me. They have an NBA genius Donnie Walsh running them, they will be fine. Hassell for Artest would be a horrible trade for Indiana, Hassell sucks, Artest is far and away the best defender in the NBA and plays with more passion than anyone ive ever seen. Pacers - 2003-2004 NBA Champions!


----------



## Mr. Vin Diesel (Aug 10, 2002)

robyg1974: "Jerry Krause won't trade Hassell for Artest, if he wanted Artest, he wouldn't have traded him last season!"

Krause wanted Rose, and to get quality you must give up quality. Artest is the mna, and even MJ recognizes how great Artest is (MJs fave player.

Also, Reggie is staying in Indiana, trust me. He said he's loyal and not a sell-out so I'm 99% sure he's retiring a Pacer.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

JO to the Max.......for sure!!
Too much skillz to refuse, and they know it
 :yes:


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> And talking about prorities, the pacers main one is to sign Reggie. If Reggie or JO had to go, I would pick JO. Even if Reggie was on his last year before he retired. Thats right, I would pick Reggie. You want to know why? Because as you said about how you've been watching ball for years, so have I. Everything the Pacers have been, and where they have gotten, is all because of Reggie. The man is the team, and was the team.


Dude, like I said, I love Reggie. But you HONESTLY THINK that the Pacers' #1 priority is to re-sign Reggie Miller? You HONESTLY THINK that it is more important for the Pacers to have Reggie re-signed so he can finish out his career in Indiana than it is to lock up Jermaine O'Neal to a longterm extension? GUESS AGAIN!

Reggie Miller = The Greatest Pacer ever! NO DOUBT! But MJ is the greatest Bull ever--he's playing for the Wiz! Patrick Ewing was one of the greatest Knicks players ever--and he got traded to the Sonics! Hakeem Olajuwon is the greatest Rocket ever--and he got traded to the Rockets!

Anyway, I think it's cool that Pacers fans are disgusted with the idea of Reggie playing somewhere else. It says a lot. But you guys need to understand that this stuff happens all the time in sports. If the Pacers get as good as so many of you think they're going to get in the next couple of years, it'll be because of Jermaine O'Neal, not because of Reggie. Brad Miller is an important guy to re-sign, too, because who starts at center if you let him go? And DUDE, you are the one talking all this $hit about how great Jonathan Bender is going to be, R-Star! If he's going to be a star for years to come, and Reggie is going to play another couple of years before he retires, well, WHO DO YOU THINK is the more important dude for the Pacers to re-sign?

I mean, seriously--why do you think the Pacers drafted Fred Jones? So he can sit at the end of the bench for the next two years? They re-signed him because they understand that The Reggie Era is coming to an end after next season!

Hopefully, Jonathan Bender can move over and start at SG in 2003-04. If not, if Bender is a better fit at SF, Ron Mercer can start at SG, Fred Jones can take over during his third season, the 2004-05 season. Once again, here's what the Pacers would look like in 2003-04, if everybody is re-signed except Reggie and Artest:

Starting lineup

PG Jamaal Tinsley (36 minutes/game)
SG Jonathan Bender (28 minutes/game)
SF Al Harrington (28 minutes/game)
PF Jermaine O'Neal (36 minutes/game)
C Brad Miller (32 minutes/game)

Key backups: Jeff Foster (20 minutes/game), Ron Mercer (20 minutes/game), Austin Croshere (16 minutes/game), Kevin Ollie (12 minutes/game), Fred Jones (12 minutes/game)

End of the bench (no PT): Primoz Brezec & their 2003 second round pick (whoever that is)

Jermaine O'Neal will have to be maxed out; Brad Miller is going to cost quite a bit, he's a top ten center (I have him rated #7 overall), so his 2003-04 salary will be NO LESS than $8-$9 mil (there are a LOT of teams under the cap next summer, he'll get some good offers); Jonathan Bender, if he continues to show promise, will get a much bigger offer than he probably deserves from teams that will have a hard time bringing in top-flight free agents (Denver and Utah, both will be WAY under the cap, both will get rejected by top-flight free agents LEFT AND RIGHT, they'll shoot their wad on SOMEBODY!), his new contract will start out at no less than $6-$7 mil; and Foster is a big, athletic, healthy young big man, he'll get some good offers, his new contract will start out around $4-$5 mil. So I'll be conservative here--let's say that THESE are the 2003-04 contracts for these four guys after they re-sign with Indiana:

Jermaine O'Neal--$12 mil
Brad Miller--$8 mil
Bender--$6 mil
Foster--$4 mil

HERE are the contracts of guys already under contract for 2003-04:

Ron Mercer--$8.0 mil
Austin Croshere--$7.3 mil
Al Harrington--$5.6 mil
Jamaal Tinsley--$0.9 mil
Primoz Brezec--$0.9 mil
Fred Jones--$1.5 mil

And let's say that Kevin Ollie gets re-signed to the veteran's minimum, since this team needs a backup PG:

Kevin Ollie--$1.0 mil

And you'll need one more dude to fill out the roster, let's say that it's a 2nd round pick making the minimum:

$0.5 mil

TOTAL PAYROLL after O'Neal, BRAD Miller, Bender, and Foster get re-signed:

$57.7 MILLION

One more time:

$57.7 MILLION

That is a TON of MONEY, people! And you think the Pacers are going to shell out ANOTHER $5-$6 MILLION to re-sign Reggie? The WORST offer Reggie will get will be for around $5 MILLION--and SORRY, he AIN'T gonna sign for a cheap deal with the Pacers, he'll go where the money is, like all athletes. [Besides, he'll have a shot at winning a title in San Antonio.] If you re-sign Reggie, here's your 2003-04 payroll:

$62.2 MILLION

Then, if you re-sign Artest, who will ALSO get NO WORSE than around $5 mil, HERE'S your 2003-04 payroll:

$67.2 MILLION

Sorry, people, the Pacers' payroll AIN'T gonna go over $60 MILLION, that's NOT going to happen! This isn't New York City we're talking about here, this isn't L.A., this isn't a major market--this is INDIANAPOLIS!

And Jonathan Bender WILL get some huge offers from Denver and Utah. Remember when the Bulls couldn't attract any big name free agents a few years back? Remember when the best they could come up with was RON MERCER and EDDIE ROBINSON and BRAD MILLER (the last gamble actually paid off, as it turns out)? THOSE guys got a ton of money from Chicago. NOW, if you think CHICAGO, the third-largest city in the U.S., and a fun city to live in, a great sports city, had problems talking big name free agents to sign, well, do you think it'll be any easier for Denver? And for UTAH? If the best they can get is Jonathan Bender, they'll make him a big offer. Is he worth $6-$7 mil in 2003-04? Probably not, but that doesn't mean that he won't get that kind of money, anyway!

Anyway, like I said, when Reggie signs on with the Spurs next summer, I'll be happy for him, because he'll be a big player for them, he'll hit big shots against the Lakers or whoever in the playoffs for the Spurs, he'll be a great fit down there. There's loyalty, then there's economic reality. It would be great to see Reggie finish his career in Indiana--but it would've been great to see Hakeem finish his career in Houston, too.

Anyway, good debate, it's an interesting thing to think about, good job, fellas, this is a good thread.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Im not saying Reggie is more important because hes the best player we have. Hes the most important because we owe it to him. As far as O'neal goes, I hope he takes what we can give him. Hopefully its the max. But if its not, or if a west contender offers him the max and a better chance at a ring, I fear he might be gone. I dont see Brad signing with us either. I would like him too, but some teams like RobyG said, are just going to have too much money to compete with. I would be more worried about one of them picking up Brad than Bender. We will probably sign bender to an extention soon (we can you know). That way hes locked up and we dont have to worry. Artest is a great defender but its true, hes a complete nut job. I can see him and Brad being signed for more than we are willing to give. Im a realist too Roby, so heres my PROJECTED lineup for 2003-2004.

Tinsley /Hardaway or Jackson
Miller / Jones
Harrington/ Bender
O'neal
Foster/ Brezec

now I know I know, there will be more players than that. I left out Croshere and Mercer because hopefully we will find takers for their contracts so we can throw money at our FA's. I left out Artest and Miller because I just dont think we will be able to sign them for as much as others. But that still leaves us with money left over to sign other free agents as well. And on top of that Im hoping Austin and Mercer get traded so who knows what we would get for them. AND theres the draft. So all in all its a cloudy future. These are just my own thoughts, which will probably end up being way off, except for Reggie staying that is. Will we resign everyone? No. But do I wish we could? Yes. Besides Artest that is. Hes just flat out crazy.


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

Only 3 are free agents next summer. Jermaine Reggie and Brad are free agents next sumer. Two summers from now Artest mercer and Foster are free agents. 

Next Summer: Reggie will either retire or take a pay cut or be renounced. That will free up space to give Jermaine a max deal and Brad a _nice_ deal. I hope Reggie will except a pay cut. Because if he doesn't then you will have to renounce him. 

The Summer after that: Just let Mercer walk and give some good money to Artest. Give Jeff some good money also. 


Plus Artest might be dealt before he becomes a free agent.


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

*Fellas!*

R-STAR: Yeah, you're right, you CAN sign Reggie instead of Brad if you WANT. I think Brad is more of a priority than Reggie for the Pacers, but who would I rather have on the team? Reggie, no doubt. We'll see how it plays out.

It would be GREAT for the Pacers to go ahead and lock up Bender to a longterm extension NOW rather than LATER. That's what they did with Harrington, they should do the same with Bender.

The Pacers don't owe Reggie anything, though. This is a business. Reggie makes over $13 MILLION next season. The Pacers have always taken care of him, and vice versa. If he decided to play his last three years in San Antonio, I don't think there would be any hard feelings. When Reggie gets inducted into the Hall of Fame, it'll be as a Pacer, not as a Spur. We'll see.

MALAKIAN: I hope I straightened you out in that PM about how free agency works. Yep, it's pretty confusing, no doubt about it. Like I said, check out http://www.realgm.com for some better explanations, those dudes know what's up.

Take care, fellers! Go Pacers! Fire Isiah! Dump Croshere! Get good, Jonathan Bender!


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

Yeah I understand now. If those 3 guys : Artest, Bender, and Foster get offers next summer they will become free agents.


----------



## Wink (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>robyg1974</b>!
> NEXT summer, there will be LOTS of teams with LOTS of cap room,


I don't know where everyone gets this idea that there will be tons of teams with cap room...who has cap room if I remember correctly the teams are

Denver
Indiana
LA Clips
Heat
San Antonio
Bulls

I think those are the only teams that can offer max money I might be missing one or two if I am forgive me.

now lets think about this....Denver is going no where fast they are at least 5 years from even the play-off's if you think any big free agent is going to go there your crazy.

As was said in the original post Indiana has 6 free agents to worry about I don't see them dipping to big into free agency.

The Clips are in the same position as indiana

The Heat could be players it depends on how things go with Zo

San Antonio will be players, they can sign one to a max, maybe two, depending on how things go with TD

and that leaves the Bulls who again couldn't get a big free agent for all the doughnuts in Krauses kitchen.

So basically it leaves the Nugs, Bulls, Spurs, and maybe the Heat in the run...and they can sign 1 maybe 2 max players each...I wanna know where all this money is coming from.


----------



## 3dhoops (Aug 19, 2002)

To say a rumor linked Miller to the Knicks during that time is a fact. To say that Miller wanted to go to the Knicks is an opinion. No one really knows the answer to that.

It is also a fact that Ewing became a Sonic and Olajawon became a Raptor (I don't really consider Jordan's situation as the same). So unfortunately, I have to admit the possibility of Miller finishing his career elsewhere, but it is hardly a certainty.

The bottom line is that Donnie Walsh does have decisions to make next off-season. Unless he extends the contracts of those who are eligible before this season, there will be six players with expiring contracts next season, all of whom are desirable players for their own reasons. In my opinion Miller probably has 2-3 seasons left in him if he desires it. I want him back and think the team needs him back to be more immediately successful with the rebuilding effort, but at what price? To me, that's the real question. Unless someone knows otherwise, he'll make in the 12-13 millon range this upcoming season. Is he worth 13 millon a year as he approaches 40 years old. I know it would be short term (2-3 years), but it's still a lot of money to pay a player who is openly trying to step back and let the younger players carry the load. In that light what is fair?


----------

